# Red skin potatoes



## reannalynne

I have some red skin potatoes I would like to use up for dinner tonight. I am smoking a 2 to 2-1/2# chuckie, already on the smoker.  Any suggestions of a way I can cook these potatoes on my smoker? Is that even possible?


----------



## alblancher

if very small you can leave them whole, if there is some size to them either cut into 1 inch cubes or 1/4 inch slices.

Place in aluminum pan, dust with your favorite seasonings add a little olive oil or butter, a sliced onion and place in the smoker.  Allow to smoke a bit, when they start to dry out cover in foil with a bit extra liquid (butter, chicken stock or wine) and cook till tender.  I love them this way.


----------



## frog1369

This is my favorite way, these are just plain awesome ........

Pan Roasted Potatoes

*Red bliss, Yukon Gold, or other waxy potatoes, 1 1/2 to 2 inches in size*
*Olive oil*
*Kosher salt*

Halve the potatoes and place the cut side down; halve each half again but keep these halves together.
Choose a cast iron skillet large enough to accommodate the halved potatoes. Add enough olive oil to coat the bottom of the pan, no more than 1/8 inch deep. Heat the oil over medium-high heat until it begins to shimmer. Sprinkle the salt into the oil over the bottom of the pan as evenly as possible in a thin layer. Place the potato halves onto the salt (keeping the pieces of second cut together so the potatoes look like just one half). Fry at medium-high heat (without peeking) until you are sure that the potatoes must be burning (they’re not!), about 12 to 15 minutes depending on the size of the potatoes. At 12 minutes, gently turn over a potato half to see if it is nicely browned; if not, continue cooking a few more minutes.
When the potatoes are nicely browned, turn the heat as low as possible and cover the pan. You will hear spattering noises as the potatoes start to steam, and they will continue to brown under cover.
Cook about 20 to 25 minutes covered. The potatoes are done when a sharp knife slips into a potato easily. Serve hot. Kept covered with the heat off, they will keep for 30 minutes or more. If you are letting them stand, drain off any excess oil from the pan. They are equally good at room temperature.


----------



## reannalynne

alblancher said:


> if very small you can leave them whole, if there is some size to them either cut into 1 inch cubes or 1/4 inch slices.
> 
> Place in aluminum pan, dust with your favorite seasonings add a little olive oil or butter, a sliced onion and place in the smoker.  Allow to smoke a bit, when they start to dry out cover in foil with a bit extra liquid (butter, chicken stock or wine) and cook till tender.  I love them this way.


I don't have an aluminum pan... I assume a metal cake pan would not suffice?


----------



## pineywoods

A cake pan would work but may mess up the pan


----------



## frog1369

ReannaLynne said:


> I don't have an aluminum pan... I assume a metal cake pan would not suffice?


I'm sure a cake pan, pizza pan, iron skillet, cookie sheet with raised edges would all be fine ........ even a casserole dish or other oven friendly container.  Could probably fashion something out of aluminum foil to place them on, too.  When I use a casserole dish in the smoker I usually line the outside with foil to keep the smoke off.


----------



## reannalynne

frog1369 said:


> I'm sure a cake pan, pizza pan, iron skillet, cookie sheet with raised edges would all be fine ........ even a casserole dish or other oven friendly container.  Could probably fashion something out of aluminum foil to place them on, too.  When I use a casserole dish in the smoker I usually line the outside with foil to keep the smoke off.


I'm kind of just winging it... I cut into chunks, covered in olive oil and italian seasonings, and wrapped in foil. I put them on the second rack of the smoker, the first rack has the meat on it. We'll see how it turns out. 

I'm afraid my meat won't be as good as it could be because we got hit with a storm that really cooled the smoker for about an hour. I got it back up to where I wanted it, but I'm not sure how it will turn out.


----------



## frog1369

ReannaLynne said:


> I'm kind of just winging it... I cut into chunks, covered in olive oil and italian seasonings, and wrapped in foil. I put them on the second rack of the smoker, the first rack has the meat on it. We'll see how it turns out.
> 
> I'm afraid my meat won't be as good as it could be because we got hit with a storm that really cooled the smoker for about an hour. I got it back up to where I wanted it, but I'm not sure how it will turn out.


You should do fine with that, I used to make them on the grill exactly like that.  You'll have to open them up for a while though if you want to get smoke to them but they'll taste real fine even if you don't.  The meat should be just fine, it's just going to make dinner about an hour late.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I was cooking ribs yesterday on my pellet cooker and lost the auger for a while, once I got it going again and back up to temp everything turned out great, just a little later than expected.


----------



## alblancher

Like others have said I recommended a disposable aluminum pan for easy clean up.   Many, many times I used plain aluminum foil and just laid it near a campfire.  Best dog on good potatoes I've ever eaten where fresh out of a campfire!  A bit gritty sometimes from but all the more reason to pop open another beer and wash them down!

Let us know how they come out.


----------



## venture

As you can see, there are lots of ways to skin the cat.

Either way, those red potatoes will be great.  We especially like the new potatoes, but they are all good.

I like disposable pans at smoker temp.  You have heard about using an aluminum pan and aluminum foil.

Another alternative is parchment paper in a thin aluminum pan. Or even sealed pouches made with parchment paper (a stapler helps). I do not like glass pans at low temps.

Anything that makes cleanup easier is my friend.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## renorose

I bought a Weber Style square, perforated, stainless steel pan specifically for smoking the potatoes.  The edges are raised about 4 inches so I'm not chasing little potatoes all over the grill.  I parboil the golf-ball sized potatoes for about 8-10 minutes, dry them, add olive oil and salt and smoke at around 200 degree for 45 minutes.  A little dusting of fresh chopped parsley just before serving is nice.  The square pan goes right in the dishwasher.


----------



## venture

Now that there sounds real good.

Olive oil, maybe some butter, some good parsley.  How much more classical could you get!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chrissie hynde

I'm curious, why do you quarter and then keep them as halves?


----------



## tjdcorona

I bought some red Potatoes today for the same reason - smokem. Never have before and This helps. Im going the folil route, 45 minutes (All the oil and goodness mentioned above) then leaving em in smoke for 20-30. I have no idea how they'll turn out.....


----------

